# Discussion: Random act of kindness



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

In the old incarnation, I had tried to start this thread but I think I was too vague.

I've found I often have stems to give away/sell so thought it would be a cool idea to start this thread.

Here's how it works - I'm going to get the ball rolling by giving away some plants. If you want them, you just need to reply here that you will accept them, then must put an item or plant of similar value up for grabs for the next person. It doesn't need to be anything expensive, buy the idea is to just pay it forward and a great way to give back to the hobby!

The thread in the classifieds section is ONLY for posting that you will accept an offer and then to list what you're offering up to the next person. Any discussion, questions, comments, or anything of that nature can be done here.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i'd like to see this work, i'l be looking for an opportunity to jump in


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Great idea! Perhaps we should refrain from comments and just do it.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*Random act of kindness*

Good call- I will set up a discussion thread in the planted section...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*RAOK discussion thread*

This is a thread to discuss things related to the random act of kindness thread in the classified forum...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

seems to be a great idea  think i'll save a red lotus or two just for this, Growing out 4 off shoots right now, 2 of them are nearly ready, and another 2 are still way too small to see if they'll do well


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*RAOK discussion thread*

Well especially since the hobby has become more common, lol we all basically do it anyway these days, at least this will encourage more to do so, and could spread different plants amongst the people here


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Alym, very cool idea that you're starting. I'll grab the moss and stems from you, and I'll offer up a portion of christmas moss and a bunch of rotala rotundifolia and egeria stems for the next person.

EDIT: jobber604 made a good point about snails. I currently have MTS, ramshorn, and bladder snails in my tank so be warned...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*RAOK discussion thread*

Wsl- send me a pm to sort out a time


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

hey alym,
that's an awesome idea. i know of a few other members who've done the same for me. when i bought clippings or other livestock, they'd give me some plants to see if i can grow up. i'm new to the planted aquarium and it has made my personal experience very good.

seems like the hobbyists are the ones that are actually genuine and willing to give to one another. this is what society should be!

let's get the ball rolling and hope this continues for the long haul.

PS: just make sure we inform each other if there are snails etc etc in the tank. i try to keep my nano tank free from snails.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Nobody wants christmas moss, rotala rotundifolia and egeria?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again. I picked up Alym's plants today, and since he was generous enough to give me more stems of p. Stellatus than I can fit into my tank, I'll be passing on the couple of extra stems to the next person, as well as a couple of jungle val plants that had to go to make room for the p. stellatus.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg: this is the discussion thread, you should probably post the offer of plants in the F/S section...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

So is this just for the guys in the BC area, I mean it's only local pick up or shipping too(Montreal) ?!?

I wanna ask b4 posting in the FS topic.

I'd be more than happy to have wsl's moss....and I have to offer a portion of java moss and another one that I don't remember the name(~ 10 pcs)...here it is....


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that would depend on whether you/Greg(wsl) would be able to sort out shipping costs. I'd confirm with him over pm ;D


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg, I just sent you a PM with details of what plants I will be offering etc.
I need as much christmas moss as possible to fill up spots on my 5' driftwood.
---
I have about 7 different kinds of plants that I can offer, but mainly it will be these:
1. Water Sprite
2. Jungle Vals
3. Sunset Hygro
I have other plants, but I dont know the names...

I also have this rare wide-leafed Java Fern that I got from Lisa (ibenu). This plant is giving out babies in leafs now and I also have these up for free for whomever needs to try their hands on them.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, if Smiladon is going to take the plants from Greg, please post officially in the Classified section thread so it's clear that you're accepting the offer from Greg and are offering xyz...

Let's get this ball rolling!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

alym said:


> Ok, if Smiladon is going to take the plants from Greg, please post officially in the Classified section thread so it's clear that you're accepting the offer from Greg and are offering xyz...
> 
> Let's get this ball rolling!


I was going to post after my pickup, but I will post now


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well if Smiladon took the moss I guess I'm out.

Cheers !!!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*Random act of kindness*

Sorry that transaction didn't work out for you-- hope you can jump in again soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh whoops, sorry Alex. I should have kept an eye on this thread as well, not just the classifieds. I think having to ship plants back and forth would make it difficult to include you as well though, since you'd have to find someone willing to ship to you and then ship off plants to the next person as well.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well that's my luck.......and I've been looking for some x-mas moss for some time now....maybe when I'll move to BC..hahaha.....

Good luck with your topic guys !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Double post, sorry.....internet lags.....


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Well that's my luck.......and I've been looking for some x-mas moss for some time now....maybe when I'll move to BC..hahaha.....
> 
> Good luck with your topic guys !!!


Alex, I'm sure if you put a LF post in the classifieds that someone will be able to sort you out with some Christmas moss...there are tons of people with it on the forum 

I used to have a ton as well but since rescaping, removed it from my tank!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump - hopefully we can get some people jumping on board!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the link if anyone is wondering:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3146

I have lots of jungle vals floating around my 155G tank waiting to be picked up. Come take them away from me.

For full list of plants, look at my previous posts or the classifieds thread.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump to top.

Plants have to go soon...
I am rescaping the tank with these plants in 2 weeks, and the plants must go before that date...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My question, do we have to wait for the receiver to go and post something up for grabs? Or can anyone jump on offering something aquarium related? Oh, does it have to be plants specifically?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that anything goes; and just b/c I started the thread, I don't want to be the one to make all the rules -- what do you guys think? I'm totally fine with it also being a place where people can just offer stuff up for free!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the way you had it before, where so and so has something. 
Ok I will take Alyms plants and I offer 2 cats. 
I think it gets more people giving, than just taking. I always see cool stuff but have nothing good to give yet so I wait. I think we should state before we take so that it keeps going and no one is waiting.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

@OCD: yup, that was the original intent...as this IS the discussion thread, any thoughts on the matter from anyone else?


----------

